# Stuck on Sorry for the Delay



## Rarara (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi, I'm not an Uber driver, just a passenger, but I couldn't find a dedicated support forum so I decided to post here instead. Sorry if it's against the rules.

I just can't get the damn thing to work. I Googled it and it says it should work pretty much automatically, but all I get is "Sorry for the Delay" and when it does load, it doesn't autodetect my location information.

Sorry for being such a tech n00b...but any help would be appreciated!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Make sure your location is activated on your phone.
Should be there on your tool bar along with Wi-Fi,Bluetooth,airplane mode,etc.
Your local cellphone service store should be able to help you if you have problems.


----------

